# My other hedgies



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Up till now I have only posted pictures and concerns for Phineas and Naomi because I was so worried about them and needed help. I finally realized that I've never introduced you to my other hedgies! Sorry!

First is their mom Kimani. She came to me pregnant for those of you who don't remember. She is a very sweet and wonderful pet (I'm sure that's where Naomi gets her lovely disposition). I've had her since October and according to her previous owner she was 9 months old at that time so she should be celebrating her 1st birthday in about a week.

The Next pic is of Needles after his bath. He's one of the grumpiest hedgehogs you'll ever come across but I love him! Hedgehogs are scarce in my area but I found a guy that breeds and bought Needles from him. I have since learned that just because you can breed hedgies doesn't mean you should. The guy doesn't socialize any of his babies and before I got Needles he had never been held by human hands. I've had him for over a year now and he still hates being held so I keep it to a mimimum. He will sit in my lap while I watch tv but doesn't like to be touched at all. 

Last is Cavo. He's my newest addition besides the babies. He's somewhat social but very shy. I took him from a lady who decided she had her hands too full to deal with a hedgie. He doesn't mind being held and I figure it's her loss because I think he's sweet.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, they all look so cute and sweet! Thank you for sharing and they are so lucky have a great owner like you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't believe how red those eyes are! That last one is incredibly cute.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I just squealed out loud...they are all so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

There is too much adorableness going on in your house!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all so adorable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Shame on you for keeping them from us! :lol: :lol: 
I knew Phin & Naomi had a mom, but didn't realize you had others. They are ALL so adorable!!
That little Cavo looks like he wants to come home with me.  
Also, on a side note, I've been trying to figure out what your T-shirt says! :roll:


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL PJ! That was my daughter in the pic and it's a NIKE t-shirt that says thank you for being such a gracious loser. 

Cavo told me he's perfectly happy right where he is! LOL nice try though!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my they are gorgeous I love Cavo  He looks a bit like my Malibu except with a lighter nose hehe


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

So sweet!
Also tell your daughter I like how she does her nails...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You have adorable hedgies, I love them all but the last pic of Cavo is just too precious the way he is all relaxing and snuggled  You can tell were Phin and Naomi get there beautiful color from, they look so similar to their mom Kimani.


----------

